# Unlocking Samsung F480T



## Isabella (Mar 15, 2010)

I won a Samsung F480T mobile phone, but it seems the phone is locked to the network operator, does anyone know how I can unlock this model for free so i can user my other SIM card?


----------



## pgc01 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Isabella

If what you are asking is legal, I'm sure you just have to phone your network operator or Samsung and they'll tell you how to do it.

If, as I suspect, it's illegal, then you should not ask it here at this board.

It may also happen that I misunderstood the question.


----------



## litrelord (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi,

unlocking a phone for use with other carriers isn't illegal as far as I know, certainly not in the UK/US, wikipedia seems to think there are no laws in Australia either so I think you're safe. 

Usually you can get the code from the operator that the phone is locked to, especially if it's a phone with a monthly contract and that contract has expired. It's worth giving them a call to see if they'll give it to you for free. 

Failing that there are hundreds of sites that will, for a charge, take the IMEI number you send (which you can usually get by typing *#06# into the phone then pressing call) and return you the unlock code for your phone. They should also provide instructions on how to enter this code. 

HTH

Nick


----------



## Domski (Mar 17, 2010)

I agree whilst some companies lock phones down to their network there is nothing illegal about unlocking it so that it works on another network.

In the UK almost any independent mobile phone supplier will unlock your phone for a few pounds if you don't trust the sites that provide codes to do it yourself.

Dom


----------

